# Hello there! Newbie here.



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

What ever fits your foot the best  try on as many as you can and make a decision.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Do you spend most of your time on piste, off piste or at snowboard park?


----------



## Wayneio (Jul 1, 2012)

boarderinblack said:


> Do you spend most of your time on piste, off piste or at snowboard park?


Always on piste.


----------



## boarderinblack (Apr 15, 2012)

Flex and lacing system come first in my choice. i would like to pick medium supported boots with quick-pull lacing system in your case. You get more response as boots' support rate increases and medium flex is good enough to handle groomed runs. On the other hand, quick pull system makes the tightness fine tuned, fast and easy. As a beginner, Burton Ruler would be a good option. I have also Burton Moto but i use those soft boots-making easier manuvers and moves-for mostly riding at the park... I would also add Salomon Malamute and F series to the list as i used them before. Be sure that boots fit tight and comfortable at the same time.


----------

